# Compatible MotherBoard with Intel Xeon E5420



## s.ritam (Dec 27, 2011)

I have an HP server, bought less than 3 years ago, lying unused. I was hoping to add a good graphics card (like GTX 560 Ti) on that system and use it for some animation/gaming development work.

When I opened up the server, I realised that the motherboard did NOT have a PCI-x16 slot. I think the motherboard/chipset is Intel 82801 PCI Bridge 244E. 

I am wondering if it would be a good idea to replace the motherboard and if yes, which motherboard should I opt for? Is any motherboard with a Z68 chipset compatible?

Regards
SR


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Unfortunately no Z68 wont work. The processor has reached End of Life so you need to upgrade processor too to use a Z68 board.


----------

